# Israel Helping Syrian Children In Jordan



## MJB12741 (Sep 7, 2013)

Bravo Israel!  I give Israel credit for doing what is right.  Help the suffering innocent Syrian children refugees but stay out of Syria as long as their Sunni terrorists on both sides continue to massacre each other in their own country.  

Israelis Help Syrian Refugees | United with Israel


----------



## Roudy (Sep 7, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Bravo Israel!  I give Israel credit for doing what is right.  Help the suffering innocent Syrian children refugees but stay out of Syria as long as their Sunni terrorists on both sides continue to massacre each other in their own country.
> 
> Israelis Help Syrian Refugees | United with Israel


I wonder if any Arabs would do the same for Israeli children.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 7, 2013)

My hope is that the Syrian children will see the truth that it isn't the USA &/or Israel who are their enemies, but their own people.





Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Bravo Israel!  I give Israel credit for doing what is right.  Help the suffering innocent Syrian children refugees but stay out of Syria as long as their Sunni terrorists on both sides continue to massacre each other in their own country.
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Sep 7, 2013)

the reverse would never happen..




> *Israeli Doctors Help Syrian War Victim*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Israeli Doctors Help Syrian War Victim | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## Lipush (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Jos (Sep 7, 2013)

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Bravo Israel!  I give Israel credit for doing what is right.  Help the suffering innocent Syrian children refugees but stay out of Syria as long as their Sunni terrorists on both sides continue to massacre each other in their own country.
> ...



I wonder if israel will take in refugees?


----------



## toastman (Sep 7, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Syrian refugees ?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 7, 2013)

Well this just proves that every culture has it's good guys, but the sick irony is that their government wants it overrun by terrorists.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2013)

The answer to one question up there is no.  No Arab nation is going to come to the aid of any Israeli or Jew.  The best we can hope from any Arab nation is an agreement not to try to annihilate Israel, Israelis, or Jews.

But kudos to the Israelis for doing a decency in the middle of a giant indecency.  It is the reason Israel is worthy of our friendship and support.


----------



## Jos (Sep 7, 2013)

toastman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Non jew refugees?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 7, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Good idea.  Then they can claim to be Palestinians.  Isn't that how the rest of the Arabs ended up being Palestinians?


----------



## toastman (Sep 7, 2013)

Jos said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Why should Israel take in refugees? What are you talking about ??


----------



## Jos (Sep 7, 2013)

israel has a border with syria, can the refugees seek safe haven there??


----------



## Jos (Sep 7, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Mileikowsky was the family name of netanyahu, from Warsaw, Poland
Isn't that how the rest of the jews ended up being &#822;P&#822;a&#822;l&#822;e&#822;s&#822;t&#822;i&#822;n&#822;i&#822;a&#822;n&#822;s&#822; israelis?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2013)

Jos said:


> israel has a border with syria, can the refugees seek safe haven there??



No.  Given Syria's track record of hostility toward Israel and sworn commitment to wipe Israel off the face of the Earth, Israel would be nuts taking in Syrian refugees not knowing if they were true refugees or militants.  The very reason that Syria is so hostile to Israel makes the Israeli compassion for a wounded Syrian girl that much more heart warming.


----------



## Jos (Sep 7, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > israel has a border with syria, can the refugees seek safe haven there??
> ...



I need you to post a link to your claim "sworn commitment to wipe Israel off the face of the Earth" from syria, in your own time


----------



## toastman (Sep 7, 2013)

Jos said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



You know full well that there are plenty of Syrian jihadists who are very hostile towards Israel.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 7, 2013)

I have never remembered Assad swearing to wipe Israel off the face of the earth.

I too would like a link.


----------



## Jos (Sep 7, 2013)

toastman said:


> You know full well that there are plenty of Syrian jihadists who are very hostile towards Israel.



yes I do, lets see how an attack by israel plays out


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I have never remembered Assad swearing to wipe Israel off the face of the earth.
> 
> I too would like a link.



Perhaps not directly in so many words.  But Syria has allied with Iran who is sworn to wipe Israel from the face of the Earth and also supported Hezbollah when it was engaged in hostilities and was sworn to wipe Israel off the face of the Earth.  All this is checkered with numerous occasions of hostilities, all promoted by Syria, between the two countries.  Syria was actively involved as participating nation in the wars of 1948, 1967, and 1973, all intended to wipe Israel off the face of the Earth.  Syria has never sought peace with Israel and quickly broke one sort of peace treaty that was brokered.

Something akin to being judged by one's company and one's behavor and all that. . . .


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 7, 2013)

toastman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Show me.

Because I guarantee you that the anti Israeli jihadists are worse.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 7, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I have never remembered Assad swearing to wipe Israel off the face of the earth.
> ...



This is a hard dance.

Assad protects Christians and Jews.

Letting loose AQ means we are all toast. Come on. Why are you backing Obama?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 7, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


Point?  Yasser Arafat the founder of the Palestinian Bowel Movement was born and raised in Egypt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Backing Obama?  Not in the least.  I have been consistent that I don't KNOW who the biggest villains are in the current conflict in Iraq.  If we are going to hang the guilty, it needs to be for a crime that they actually committed.  I am not at all convinced yet that the culprit is Assad or his regime.  Nor am I confident that it is not.

I don't see Assad as a fool, however, so my gut tells me he had nothing to gain by using chemical weapons and thereby bring down international wrath upon himself.  The rebels had everything to gain by using them and blaming it on him.

But I also won't ignore the track record for Syria either when it comes to their actions and rhetoric toward Israel and Israelis.  It has not been a happy coexistence.

Assad does protect the Christians in Syria, though, according to PBS, his motives may not be entirely pure.  Assad himself belongs to a small minority group in Syria and the Sunni majority make up the majority or maybe all of the rebel factions.  The Christians in Syria have supported Assad for a very long time.  If militant Islamists should overthrow Assad, at least some Christians of course are concerned about their fate under a militant Islamic theocracy.  But is PBS being 100% objective here?  They usually do support the President.  So I don't know.

From PBS


> Syria is a minority rule system, with Shia Alawite Muslims -- who comprise only a small percentage of the population -- wielding the most power, and with the Druze, Ismailis and Christians also playing important roles.
> 
> As the rest of the world turns on Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, who is an Alawite, Syria's Christian population is steadfastly pulling for the dictator - and has for years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Sep 7, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



I wonder of the enlightened Arab league states will?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 7, 2013)

As for the remnant of the Jews left in Syria:



> After Israel's victory in the 1967 Six-Day War, restrictions were further tightened under the Arab nationalist regime ruled by Hafez al-Assad, father of the current president, Bashar.
> 
> The Jewish communities of Damascus, Aleppo, and Qamishli were under house arrest for eight months. Jewish freedom of movement was restricted. Jews were not allowed to work for the government or banks, could not acquire drivers' licences, and were banned from purchasing property.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Sep 7, 2013)

Jos said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



&#1488;&#1494;&#1512;&#1495; &#1505;&#1493;&#1512;&#1497; &#1500;&#1488;&#1493;&#1492;&#1491; &#1495;&#1502;&#1493; &#1502;&#1506;&#1512;&#1493;&#1509; 2 : ''&#1488;&#1501; &#1492;&#1497;&#1497;&#1514;&#1497; &#1497;&#1493;&#1491;&#1506; &#1513;&#1488;&#1514;&#1492; &#1497;&#1513;&#1512;&#1488;&#1500;&#1497; &#1492;&#1497;&#1497;&#1514;&#1497; &#1513;&#1493;&#1495;&#1496; &#1488;&#1493;&#1514;&#1498;''

&#1488;&#1493;&#1492;&#1491; &#1495;&#1502;&#1493; &#1504;&#1502;&#1510;&#1488; &#1506;&#1500; &#1490;&#1489;&#1493;&#1500; &#1505;&#1493;&#1512;&#1497;&#1492;-&#1496;&#1493;&#1512;&#1511;&#1497;&#1492;, &#1493;&#1513;&#1501; &#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1512;&#1488;&#1497;&#1497;&#1503; &#1508;&#1500;&#1497;&#1496; &#1505;&#1493;&#1512;&#1497;. &#1488;&#1493;&#1492;&#1491; &#1492;&#1494;&#1491;&#1492;&#1492; &#1489;&#1488;&#1494;&#1512;&#1495;&#1493;&#1514;&#1493; &#1493;&#1488;&#1494; &#1492;&#1508;&#1500;&#1497;&#1496; &#1488;&#1502;&#1512; &#1500;&#1493; &#1488;&#1514; &#1492;&#1491;&#1489;&#1512;&#1497;&#1501; &#1492;&#1504;"&#1500;, &#1493;&#1502;&#1488;&#1494; &#1492;&#1495;&#1500;&#1497;&#1496; &#1488;&#1493;&#1492;&#1491; &#1500;&#1488; &#1500;&#1492;&#1494;&#1491;&#1492;&#1493;&#1514; &#1497;&#1493;&#1514;&#1512;

Israeli Television Channel 2, about a week ago: Syrian refugee to the Israeli reporter- "If I knew earlier you were Israeli, I would have killed you on the spot"

Ohad Hemo, a leftist Israeli reporter, was on the Syrian-Turkish boarder, interviewing a Syrian refugee. He told him who he was, and after said words he decided to no longer admit his name or origin.

Source: channel 2 TV, Israel

or maybe, that?

Senior Syrian Official Warns: If U.S. Strikes Damascus, We?ll Set Tel Aviv ?On Fire? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Lipush (Sep 7, 2013)

Bottom line is, both the Rebels and the regime are full of crap.


----------



## toastman (Sep 7, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



That's basically who I'm talking about. I mean, if Islamic jihadists around the middle east share one thing, it's hatred for Israel/Jews


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 7, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


I can just see Yousef Mohammed calling these Arabs "Palestinians" years ago.  They would feel highly insulted because it would be like calling them Jews since the Palestinians of years ago were referred to Jews and the Arabs were referred to as just Arabs or Syrians.  As one previous poster, retired from the State Department, said.....
Sure there was a Palestine. It was invented in the 1960s in a conference room at 1 Lubyanka, Dzershinsky Place, Red Square, Moscow, CCCP. It came complete with a "Palestinian people" too. In fact, its legacy leader was trained east of Moscow at the legendary Balashikha special-ops school.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 7, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Why, Yousef Mohammed, didn't many Iranian Jewish refugees settle in Israel?
As a matter pf fact. at one time Israel took in some boat people from Vietnam.  Did Iran ever take in any boat people?  One would think that a huge country as Iran compared to tiny Israel would have opened their doors to many of the boat people.  Perhaps you are the one to tell us why so many Iranians of all religions left the country after the Revolution and basically became refugees.  It couldn't have been so easy for those who had to climb over mountains with young children to get out of the way of those crazy Ayatollahs and Imams.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 7, 2013)

Unfortunately Syria has no peace agreement with Israel.  Had this terrible attrocity to the children taken place in Egypt or Jordan, then certainly Israel would have taken in innocent refugee children.





Foxfyre said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > israel has a border with syria, can the refugees seek safe haven there??
> ...


----------



## toastman (Sep 7, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Unfortunately Syria has no peace agreement with Israel.  Had this terrible attrocity to the children taken place in Egypt or Jordan, then certainly Israel would have taken in innocent refugee children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. In fact, Syria signed the Khartoum Resolution in 1967:

*The Khartoum Resolution of September 1, 1967 was issued at the conclusion of 1967 Arab League summit convened in the wake of the Six-Day War, in Khartoum, the capital of Sudan. The summit lasted from August 29 to September 1 and was attended by eight Arab heads of state.[1] The resolution called for: a continued state of belligerency with Israel, ending the Arab oil boycott declared during the Six-Day War, an end to the North Yemen Civil War, and economic assistance for Egypt and Jordan. It is famous for containing (in the third paragraph) what became known as the "Three No's": "no peace with Israel, no recognition of Israel, no negotiations with it."[2]*

Khartoum Resolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 7, 2013)

So true.  When all the dust settles over Syria's civil war, hopefully the reigning rulers will realize the advantages of peace with Israel.  But then, history says otherwise.




toastman said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately Syria has no peace agreement with Israel.  Had this terrible attrocity to the children taken place in Egypt or Jordan, then certainly Israel would have taken in innocent refugee children.
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 8, 2013)

The turmoil in Syria sure confirms the truth & wisdom in the words of Golda Meir.

&#8220;Peace will come when the Arabs will love their children more than they hate us.&#8221; (Statement to the National Press Club in Washington.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

Jos said:


> I wonder if israel will take in refugees?



The Syrian refugees crisis has blown the Palestinian refugees crisis out of the water, with shear numbers.

yes, Israel should let Syrian refugees settle in refugee camps in the Golan.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if israel will take in refugees?
> ...



When you let Al-Qaeda Syrian refugees stay at your back yard, I will let those refugees stay in the Golan.


----------



## toastman (Sep 8, 2013)

Why haven't the surrounding Arab states let in Palestinian refugees ? Instead they allow them to live like dogs in shithole camps . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qJ31DyFH2E]The Humiliation of Palestinian Refugees - part 1 Iraq - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alfalfa (Sep 8, 2013)

Hilarious.  No help has been given all that has happened is one "official" have been sent on a PR bughunt to discuss other NGO's involvement in Syria.    The rep was probably Mossad.

Now that the photo op and media angle have been exploited, nothing will happen.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

Druse Israelis are in Jordan helping their fellow Syrians?

big deal.  Let us know when Israeli Jews lift a finger to help refugees in Jordan.


----------



## Alfalfa (Sep 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Druse Israelis are in Jordan helping their fellow Syrians?
> 
> big deal.  Let us know when Israeli Jews lift a finger to help refugees in Jordan.



Exactly.

I will say though if there is a photo op in it for Israeli they may help one or two...


----------



## Jos (Sep 8, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Bravo Israel!  I give Israel credit for doing what is right.  Help the suffering innocent Syrian children refugees but stay out of Syria as long as their Sunni terrorists on both sides continue to massacre each other in their own country.
> 
> Israelis Help Syrian Refugees | United with Israel



It's not israel,


> Kara, a Druse member of the Likud Party, said that one of the people he sent to Jordan was his bureau chief, who was working alongside representatives from Israeli humanitarian organizations.
> 
> &#8220;They are in Jordan trying to help people who have been hurt in Syria,&#8221; he told The Jerusalem Post, confirming that the representatives he was referring to were Israeli citizens.
> 
> &#8220;They are there as part of the *international assistance [to Syria] and not in the framework of the regime or government*,&#8221; he said, adding that the focus now was on *trying* to get medicine and medical treatment to children and infants who have been injured in Syria.


Israelis work in Jordan to assist Syrian refugees | JPost | Israel News

A handful of Druse israelis are *trying* to get medicine and medical treatment to children and infants who have been injured in Syria.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

Israel, it doesn't SHIT for Syrian refugees in Jordan.  

Israel months ago refused to allow any Syrian refugees into the West Bank.

Not into Israel, but the West Bank.


----------



## toastman (Sep 8, 2013)

and still the idiots on this board like Hoffstra are still not asking why the large Arab states won't take in any refugees lol. It's all about tiny Israel.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> and still the idiots on this board like Hoffstra are still not asking why the large Arab states won't take in any refugees lol. It's all about tiny Israel.



holy shit you're fucking dumb!!

the Arab states have taken in more than 1.5 million Syrian refugees and continue to take in more.


----------



## toastman (Sep 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > and still the idiots on this board like Hoffstra are still not asking why the large Arab states won't take in any refugees lol. It's all about tiny Israel.
> ...



Link ? But I wasn't only talking about Syrians. I'm talking about Palestinian refugees who have been living like animals in refugee camps and refused citizenship.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> Link ? But I wasn't only talking about Syrians. I'm talking about Palestinian refugees who have been living like animals in refugee camps and refused citizenship.



wrong again, asshole.

the Arab world has taken in and sheltered millions of Palestinian refugees.

Lebanon, Jordan, Syria, Egypt, Saudi Arabia.


and here's your link.  The Arabs have taken in more than 1.5 million Syrian refugees.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_refugees

how about Israel show some humanity and take in 5,000.


----------



## toastman (Sep 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Link ? But I wasn't only talking about Syrians. I'm talking about Palestinian refugees who have been living like animals in refugee camps and refused citizenship.
> ...



Israel has treated hundreds upon hundreds of injured Syrians paid for by the Israeli taxpayer. 
And when you say shelter the Palestinians, well ya, they shelter them in refugee camps and REFUSE them citizzenship.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> Israel has treated hundreds upon hundreds of injured Syrians paid for by the Israeli taxpayer.
> And when you say shelter the Palestinians, well ya, they shelter them in refugee camps and REFUSE them citizzenship.



lying again, huh faggot?

Israel treats Syrians then sends them back into the fire!!!!!

meanwhile Jordan has given Palestinian refugees citizenship.


----------



## toastman (Sep 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has treated hundreds upon hundreds of injured Syrians paid for by the Israeli taxpayer.
> ...



So it's not good enough that they treat them, they should keep them in Israel too ? What's the matter with you? It makes no sense
and stop lying bout Jordan. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMVh9Iwf6Xk]The Humiliation of Palestinian Refugees (Full Movie) - YouTube[/ame]

They are refused citizenship. That is not up for debate


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> So it's not good enough that they treat them, they should keep them in Israel too ? What's the matter with you? It makes no sense
> and stop lying bout Jordan.
> 
> They are refused citizenship. That is not up for debate



stop lying, asshole

_1,951,603 Palestine refugees are located in Jordan, of whom 338,000 are still living in refugee camps.[40] Following Jordan's annexation and occupation of the West Bank, most Palestine refugees were granted Jordanian citizenship_

Palestinian refugee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why did the Arab countries leave their Palestinians as refugees?  And why did Jordan have to massacre about 20,000 of them during Black September?  Face it, no surrounding Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated Palestinians like Israel does with peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so they can stay.  





toastman said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Why did the Arab countries leave their Palestinians as refugees?  And why did Jordan have to massacre about 20,000 of them during Black September?  Face it, no surrounding Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated Palestinians like Israel does with peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so they can stay....



Jordan gave their Palestinian refugees, full citizenship.

Meanwhile Israel keeps them wallowing in Auschwitz-like conditions.


----------



## toastman (Sep 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the Arab countries leave their Palestinians as refugees?  And why did Jordan have to massacre about 20,000 of them during Black September?  Face it, no surrounding Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated Palestinians like Israel does with peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so they can stay....
> ...



338 000 Still live in refugee camps !


----------



## toastman (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, and there are 400 000 Palestinian refugees living in Lebanon, who are deprived of basic rights

Palestinian refugee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Over 400,000 Palestine refugees live in Lebanon, who are deprived of certain basic rights.*


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> *Over 400,000 Palestine refugees live in Lebanon, who are deprived of certain basic rights.*



the vast majority of Palestinians in Jordan are citizens, you dumbass.


----------



## toastman (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, you just keep making a fool out of yourself Hoffy :

Lebanon gave citizenship to about 50,000 Christian Palestine refugees during the 1950s and 1960s. In the mid-1990s, about 60,000 refugees who were Shiite Muslim majority were granted citizenship. This caused a protest from Maronite authorities, leading to citizenship being given to all the Palestine Christian refugees who were not already citizens.[49] *There are about 350,000 non-citizen Palestinian refugees in Lebanon.*

Palestinian refugee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I put it in bold for you since you have reading issues. 
So how many times did I dismantle your lies since you've joined this message board? Personally, I've lost count.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> I put it in bold for you since you have reading issues.
> So how many times did I dismantle your lies since you've joined this message board? Personally, I've lost count.



you are now boring me, Bagelman.

begone!  away with your hatred for Palestinians and the truth.


----------



## toastman (Sep 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I put it in bold for you since you have reading issues.
> ...



Haha nice deflection. You said most Palestinian refugees in Lebanon are citizens. I just proved you completely wrong. I mean you weren't even close to being right. 

And no, I don't hate Palestinians. I never said I do, so once again, for the 500th time, stop lying !


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> Haha nice deflection. You said most Palestinian refugees in Lebanon are citizens...



you are one piece of shit.

I never said any such thing.

I said most Palestinians in JORDAN are citizens.

Learn to read, your fucking Mossad agent!!


----------



## toastman (Sep 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Haha nice deflection. You said most Palestinian refugees in Lebanon are citizens...
> ...



Except you knew very well we were talking about Lebanon and you even quoted my post, little boy. Go eat some crow now


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


It's OK, Toast. I gave him a pos rep for that last exchange. He's seeing wee people in dark corners.Next he'll be hearing the tommyknockers.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> So it's not good enough that they treat them, they should keep them in Israel too ? What's the matter with you? It makes no sense
> *and stop lying bout Jordan.*
> 
> *They are refused citizenship*. That is not up for debate





> Except you knew very well we were talking about Lebanon and you even quoted my post, little boy. Go eat some crow now



do your Mossad bosses know you lie so much?

I never said most or any Palestinian refugees in Lebanon get citizenship.

you are a piece of shit and a fraud.  Fuck you.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> It's OK, Toast. I gave him a pos rep for that last exchange. He's seeing wee people in dark corners.Next he'll be hearing the tommyknockers.



You're buddy is accusing me of saying Palestinian refugees in Lebanon get citizenship.

He says we weren't talking about Jordan.

I have proven he is lying and he's too stubborn to admit it.

His Mossad handlers need to pay him more as 2 shekels a day is clearly fucking with his intelligence and honesty.


----------



## toastman (Sep 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



Thanks Hoss. The guy is a fuckin loonie ! 

Doesn't he remind you of that Irish poster that used to post here?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 8, 2013)

toastman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Both of those kilt wearing bogtrotters.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > So it's not good enough that they treat them, they should keep them in Israel too ? What's the matter with you? It makes no sense
> ...


I'm curious as to who your handlers are?  Could they be some NeoNazi group or some Arab Propaganda group?  Both groups are having fun playing "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" game when it comes to Israel and the Jews.  After all, a young person like you, Miss Hoffstra, living in the metropolitan New York area with lots of things to do would certainly not sit by her computer all day long unless she were getting paid.  It looks like you don't even come up for air.  Other young people in the New York area have fun on the weekend with their friends.  One other thing, Miss Hoffstra -- have your nanny wash your mouth out with soap.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> I'm curious as to who your handlers are?  Could they be some NeoNazi group or some Arab Propaganda group?  Both groups are having fun playing "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" game when it comes to Israel and the Jews.  After all, a young person like you, Miss Hoffstra, living in the metropolitan New York area with lots of things to do would certainly not sit by her computer all day long unless she were getting paid.  It looks like you don't even come up for air.  Other young people in the New York area have fun on the weekend with their friends.  One other thing, Miss Hoffstra -- have your nanny wash your mouth out with soap.



since you have such a hard on for me, I'll tell you why I posted lots today and less yesterday.

I went mountain biking yesterday in upper Westchester County.   I then came home and had a beer.

Today I slept late, relaxed, and got over my body aches & hangover as Im a lightweight.

anything else you want to know about me?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious as to who your handlers are?  Could they be some NeoNazi group or some Arab Propaganda group?  Both groups are having fun playing "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" game when it comes to Israel and the Jews.  After all, a young person like you, Miss Hoffstra, living in the metropolitan New York area with lots of things to do would certainly not sit by her computer all day long unless she were getting paid.  It looks like you don't even come up for air.  Other young people in the New York area have fun on the weekend with their friends.  One other thing, Miss Hoffstra -- have your nanny wash your mouth out with soap.
> ...


When did you move from Seattle?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> When did you move from Seattle?









when he stopped paying the rent.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 8, 2013)

But of course.  You see, Jordan is their indigenous homeland.  In fact, I support a right of return for all the Palestinian squatters in Israel to return back to Jordan as citizens & be freed from Israel's brutal teatment of peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions to keep them captives in Israel.  Don't you?



Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > *Over 400,000 Palestine refugees live in Lebanon, who are deprived of certain basic rights.*
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Druse Israelis are in Jordan helping their fellow Syrians?
> 
> big deal.  Let us know when Israeli Jews lift a finger to help refugees in Jordan.



Are you serious?

Israel saved the lives of more than 150 Syrian refugees in ISRAELI HOSPITALS.

Israeli civilians risk their lives in human rights organizations in SYRIA.

Why don't YOU take some refugees to your home, and then complain about Israelis?

Israelis done more than help innocents in Syria more than many other countries.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has treated hundreds upon hundreds of injured Syrians paid for by the Israeli taxpayer.
> ...



Jordan is not an EMENY STATE with Syria.


----------



## toastman (Sep 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Out of all the Arab states, he wants tiny Israel to take them in


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



Well, Israel had better get building more and more houses then!


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 9, 2013)

Excellent idea.  Let us all join together to support Israel building settlements in the Golan Heights to free the innocent Syrian children from Syria.





Sweet_Caroline said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> But of course.  You see, Jordan is their indigenous homeland....



this is of course a pathetic lie.

most Palestinians were born in Palestine.  as were their parents and grandparents.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Druse Israelis are in Jordan helping their fellow Syrians?
> ...



Israel is on the border of Syria.

all of Syria's neighbors have taken in hundreds of thousands of refugees.

Israel, has taken in zero.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > But of course.  You see, Jordan is their indigenous homeland....
> ...


Yes, of course is that the same Palestine the Ottomans called Southern Syria for 700 years?  

Or are the the Arab invaders as of the 19th and 20th century?  

Perhaps the Arabs who called themselves Palestinians as of 1967? 

Oh I forgot, Jordan was part of the Palestine mandate under the British.  Do all the Arabs born in Jordan also get to call Israel their homeland?

Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...


Interesting,  Israel has to take in refugees from a country it is technically at war with with for the last 60 years?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Interesting,  Israel has to take in refugees from a country it is technically at war with with for the last 60 years?



ah, so if a nation is at war with another country, they have no moral obligation to take in refugees from that country?

good to know.

I can now explain to Holocaust survivors why more Jews weren't saved from Hungary, Germany, Italy, Romania, Austria, Czechoslovakia, and Poland.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> ...Oh I forgot, Jordan was part of the Palestine mandate under the British.  Do all the Arabs born in Jordan also get to call Israel their homeland?
> 
> Ha ha ha.



yeah, for 2 years, you dumbass.

none of the Palestinian refugees have any connection to the territory of Jordan.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



Not true:  the 'Syrians' living in the Golan have been bringing in as many of their relatives as they can, to shelter them from the fighting.  And the Israelis have been helping those refugees *once they get into Israeli-controlled territory*

Even if HMO sent a caravan of ambulances to evacuate injured and sick Syrians - just what do you suppose, Hoffy, would happen the minute they reached the border?


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...Oh I forgot, Jordan was part of the Palestine mandate under the British.  Do all the Arabs born in Jordan also get to call Israel their homeland?
> ...



I guess that explains why the Pals never complained about being occupied by Jordan for 19 years.....


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has treated hundreds upon hundreds of injured Syrians paid for by the Israeli taxpayer.
> ...



And here we see the self-proclaimed "liberal" using homosexuality as a pejorative......now *that* speaks volumes about said "liberal" induhvidual's sincerity!


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting,  Israel has to take in refugees from a country it is technically at war with with for the last 60 years?
> ...


Thanks, that makes total sense.  NOT.  I didn't know Jews were at war with Hungary, Germany, Italy, Romania, Austria, Czechoslovakia, and Poland.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Thanks, that makes total sense.  NOT.  I didn't know Jews were at war with Hungary, Germany, Italy, Romania, Austria, Czechoslovakia, and Poland.



America and other allies didn't allow in millions or even hundreds of thousands of Jews because they were fleeing from enemy states....just as Israel isn't allowing in any Syrian refugees because they are coming from an enemy state.

nice huh?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...Oh I forgot, Jordan was part of the Palestine mandate under the British.  Do all the Arabs born in Jordan also get to call Israel their homeland?
> ...


Wrong again.  Try being right in at least ONE THING in this thread:

Demographics of Jordan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

According to UNRWA, there are 1,951,603 Palestinians in Jordan as of June 2008, 31.5% of Jordan's population.

Most of the Arabic citizens in Jordan are villagers. There were some 56,000 Bedouin Jordanians at the turn of the 20th century on the plain east of Jordan, even after the First World War Amman was only a village of a few thousand residents,[8] many recent immigrants from the coastal areas of the Ottoman Syria where most of the fighting took place. By 1956 of the 1.5 million population, 200,000 were residing in Amman.[8] Following the 1948 war, and seizure of what later came to be known as the "West Bank", the citizens of Transjordan numbered about 1,185,000: 375,000 Transjordanians, 460,000 former residents of Mandate Palestine and 350,000 refugees from other former Mandate Palestine areas.[9]


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, that makes total sense.  NOT.  I didn't know Jews were at war with Hungary, Germany, Italy, Romania, Austria, Czechoslovakia, and Poland.
> ...


Wait a minute, I thought those fleeing Syrians were Al Queda and anybody that supported the US strike to stop Assad from gassing his own people is a traitor?

Anti Semites need to make up their minds which lie they want to promote.  One at a time please.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Wait a minute,* I thought those fleeing Syrians were Al Queda *and anybody that supported the US strike to stop Assad from gassing his own people is a traitor?
> 
> Anti Semites need to make up their minds which lie they want to promote.  One at a time please.



silly Nazi, you must be halucinating again....as I never made that claim.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Wrong again.  Try being right in at least ONE THING in this thread:
> 
> Demographics of Jordan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



your source is faulty, as it also lists the Jordanian population as:


Year

Pop.  

±%  



1950

449,000

    



1960

895,000

+99.3%



1970

1,667,000

+86.3%



1980

2,299,000

+37.9%



1990

3,416,000

+48.6%



2000

4,827,000

+41.3%



2010

6,187,000

+28.2%


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute,* I thought those fleeing Syrians were Al Queda *and anybody that supported the US strike to stop Assad from gassing his own people is a traitor?
> ...



With all the silly name-calling in which Hoffy indulges, it's difficult to notice just what his current claim is....


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 9, 2013)

OK!  Let me try to help so even you can possibly understand & see the truth.  You yourself just stated "most Palestinians were born in Palestine.  as were their parents and grandparents."  On that comment you are so correct.  It is true the Palestinians have been squatting on Israel's ancient land for generations.  And now they claim they hate it here in Israel.  So let us join together in helping Israel find an incentive to offer the surrounding Arab countries to grant the Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!




Hoffstra said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > But of course.  You see, Jordan is their indigenous homeland....
> ...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> OK!  Let me try to help so even you can possibly understand & see the truth.  You yourself just stated "most Palestinians were born in Palestine.  as were their parents and grandparents."  On that comment you are so correct.  It is true the Palestinians have been squatting on Israel's ancient land for generations.  And now they claim they hate it here in Israel.  So let us join together in helping Israel find an incentive to offer the surrounding Arab countries to grant the Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!



The Jews lost control of the land in AD 135.

Its your contention that when the Muslims conquered Palestine in the 7th century, it was STILL Jewish land?

your argument is absurd and you sir are an idiot.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 9, 2013)

So then tell us, when did Israel's ancient land become this Palestinian land that you claim Israel is stealing?





Hoffstra said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > OK!  Let me try to help so even you can possibly understand & see the truth.  You yourself just stated "most Palestinians were born in Palestine.  as were their parents and grandparents."  On that comment you are so correct.  It is true the Palestinians have been squatting on Israel's ancient land for generations.  And now they claim they hate it here in Israel.  So let us join together in helping Israel find an incentive to offer the surrounding Arab countries to grant the Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> ...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> So then tell us, when did Israel's ancient land become this Palestinian land that you claim Israel is stealing?



The land became Jewish land when the Jews conquered it from the Canaanites.

When the land was conquered from the Jews, it stopped being "Jewish" land.

It was then Roman, then Byzantine, then Muslim, then Christian, then Muslim again.

But then after WW1 we stopped playing this silly game and decided to let peoples rule the land in which they live.


----------



## toastman (Sep 9, 2013)

What does all that have to do with the fact that it's 2013 now, and Israel is Jewish land now ?
Your history is right however, every time the land changed from Jewish to Muslim to Turks, it was done so threw warfare. 
So if the Palestinians want any of Israel's land, they will have to do so by the use of conventional warfare.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 9, 2013)

We can argue forever & get nowhere in changing our thinking.  But here is a proven FACT throughout all of history.  All land belongs to whoever rules it at any given period of time.  So as long as Israel rules it, the land is Israel's.  Deal with it & enjoy.




Hoffstra said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > So then tell us, when did Israel's ancient land become this Palestinian land that you claim Israel is stealing?
> ...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> What does all that have to do with the fact that it's 2013 now, and Israel is Jewish land now ?
> Your history is right however, every time the land changed from Jewish to Muslim to Turks, it was done so threw warfare.
> So if the Palestinians want any of Israel's land, they will have to do so by the use of conventional warfare.



the acquisition of land through war became illegal before 1948, dumbass.


----------



## toastman (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What does all that have to do with the fact that it's 2013 now, and Israel is Jewish land now ?
> ...



Except, when Israel declared independence, she did so in the land allotted to her in the partition plan, 
Any more land that she took was a result of Arab aggression, of course


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Bravo Israel!  I give Israel credit for doing what is right.  Help the suffering innocent Syrian children refugees but stay out of Syria as long as their Sunni terrorists on both sides continue to massacre each other in their own country.
> 
> Israelis Help Syrian Refugees | United with Israel





 Thank you for posting .... news like this inspire hope and are always welcome.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> Except, when Israel declared independence, she did so in the land allotted to her in the partition plan,
> Any more land that she took was a result of Arab aggression, of course



the acquisition of land through war, is illegal.

dumbass.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again.  Try being right in at least ONE THING in this thread:
> ...


Mine is Wikipedia, which is more reliable than your neo Nazi IslamoNazi daily news. 

Oh sorry, my bad, you did t even provide a source.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Except, when Israel declared independence, she did so in the land allotted to her in the partition plan,
> ...


Really, so all the land the Muslims got through invasions is illegal?  

When are they going to give it back?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Really, so all the land the Muslims got through invasions is illegal?
> 
> When are they going to give it back?



the acquisition of territory through war became illegal AFTER World War II, you dumb fuck.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> We can argue forever & get nowhere in changing our thinking.  But here is a proven FACT throughout all of history.  All land belongs to whoever rules it at any given period of time.  So as long as Israel rules it, the land is Israel's.  Deal with it & enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.  Cheers. Israel forever.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Mine is Wikipedia, which is more reliable than your neo Nazi IslamoNazi daily news.
> 
> Oh sorry, my bad, you did t even provide a source.



we're sourcing the same article, you dumb fuck!!!!!

lololol!!!!!!


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Really, so all the land the Muslims got through invasions is illegal?
> ...


There's other invasions that occurred and land wasn't given back after WWII, ignoramus. 

Besides I didn't realize we are concerned merely with the legality of it, in that case Palestinians have no legal basis, for several reasons, primary one being there was never a Palestinian state. Legally speaking. LOL


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> There's other invasions that occurred and land wasn't given back after WWII, ignoramus....



name them, Mossad agent.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is Wikipedia, which is more reliable than your neo Nazi IslamoNazi daily news.
> ...


Yes stupido, do you have a valid source that says otherwise?  If not then STFU.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > There's other invasions that occurred and land wasn't given back after WWII, ignoramus....
> ...


Seek and ye shall find, ignorant Hezbollah agent. 

I'm done making a fool of you.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yes stupido, do you have a valid source that says otherwise?  If not then STFU.  Ha ha ha.



your own source has conflicting numbers.

which shows the source is crap.

.......like your face.


----------



## toastman (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes stupido, do you have a valid source that says otherwise?  If not then STFU.  Ha ha ha.
> ...



Damn, you sure showed him, making fun of his face !

 

Go back to bed, it's past your bedtime. You have a long day of trolling and being made a fool of tomorrow


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Whatever.  And now the land is owned by the Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes stupido, do you have a valid source that says otherwise?  If not then STFU.  Ha ha ha.
> ...


Why, what a great insult, for a third grader that is.  

You haven't proven JACK. It's a fact that a big chunk of Jordanians consider themselves "Palestinians".  Which flies in the face of your stupid theory that Jordan never had Palestinians.  Accept it and move on, or don't, who gives.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Whatever.  And now the land is owned by the Jews.



The West Bank isn't owned by the Jews.

they haven't even annexed it.

but they do steal it for security reasons and then let Jews farm it without compensating the owners.

fucking thieves.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 9, 2013)

Are you totally daft?  Virtually all of Europe has changed land borders due to centuries of wars.  And none was ever given back.




Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > There's other invasions that occurred and land wasn't given back after WWII, ignoramus....
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 9, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Bravo Israel!  I give Israel credit for doing what is right.  Help the suffering innocent Syrian children refugees but stay out of Syria as long as their Sunni terrorists on both sides continue to massacre each other in their own country.
> 
> Israelis Help Syrian Refugees | United with Israel



If Israel really cared about Syrian refugees, they would take them into Israel. That is what Syrias other caring neighbors have done.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 9, 2013)

Oy vey, what a comment.  You see, if Syria had chosen a peace treaty with Israel, then Israel could have taken in innocent Syrian refugees rather than help them in Jordan.

Other than helping the suffering innocent Syrian children I fully support the USA & Israel staying out of Syria's internal affairs for as long as Sunni Muslim terrorists continue to massacre each other on their own soil.  What greater Syrian contribution to civilized humanity?





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Bravo Israel!  I give Israel credit for doing what is right.  Help the suffering innocent Syrian children refugees but stay out of Syria as long as their Sunni terrorists on both sides continue to massacre each other in their own country.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever.  And now the land is owned by the Jews.
> ...


West Bank?  Last I checked it was under Israeli control, and every day more and more Jews move into the homeland of their ancestors, Judea and Samaria.  

Inshallah!


----------



## toastman (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh Sherri lol. What would we do without you !!

The idiotic comments just keep on comin..It's one after the other after the other


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Bravo Israel!  I give Israel credit for doing what is right.  Help the suffering innocent Syrian children refugees but stay out of Syria as long as their Sunni terrorists on both sides continue to massacre each other in their own country.
> ...


Meanwhile your favorite country Iran, and Palestinians like Hamas and Hezbollah are in Syria helping Assad butcher his people more efficiently.   Oh, but it's all Israel's fault.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> Oh Sherri lol. What would we do without you !!
> 
> The idiotic comments just keep on comin..It's one after the other after the other


Some people literally pull stuff out of their you know what.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 9, 2013)

Nearly all of us agree with you sir.  Where would we go for fun & laughs if Sherri ever leaves us?





toastman said:


> Oh Sherri lol. What would we do without you !!
> 
> The idiotic comments just keep on comin..It's one after the other after the other


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Meanwhile your favorite country Iran, and Palestinians like Hamas and Hezbollah are in Syria helping Assad butcher his people more efficiently.   Oh, but it's all Israel's fault.



Hamas is on the side of the rebels, you dumb shit!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 10, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Oy vey, what a comment.  You see, if Syria had chosen a peace treaty with Israel, then Israel could have taken in innocent Syrian refugees rather than help them in Jordan.
> 
> Other than helping the suffering innocent Syrian children I fully support the USA & Israel staying out of Syria's internal affairs for as long as Sunni Muslim terrorists continue to massacre each other on their own soil.  What greater Syrian contribution to civilized humanity?
> 
> ...



We see Israels supporters even blaming the refugees for Israels refusal to give the refugees aid. Well, there is one thing positive one can say about every Syrian, you cannot say about any Israeli. Their country was not a creation of ethnic cleansing and genocide.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 10, 2013)

"We see Israels supporters even blaming the refugees for Israels refusal to give the refugees aid. Well, there is one thing positive one can say about every Syrian, you cannot say about any Israeli. Their country was not a creation of ethnic cleansing and genocide."

LOL!  Of course 'one' can say such things - but no amount of repetition will magically make such utterances the truth!  

Especially since Syria was one of those nation which legislated away an entire community's citizenship and stole their lands & property before ejecting them:  the very picture of 'ethnic cleansing'.

As if that weren't enough - let's not forget the persistent Syrian attempts to destabilize and seek to annex the nation of Lebanon!

And let's also not forget the folks they shelled for DECADES were civilians inside the 'pre-'67 borders' of their own country.  

It must REALLY distress the l'il sherrithing that Israel is doing what she can.  OF course Israel has already taken in a few thousand refugee Muslims from Sudan, Bosnia, and other nations:  how many of those have the AL states taken in?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Oy vey, what a comment.  You see, if Syria had chosen a peace treaty with Israel, then Israel could have taken in innocent Syrian refugees rather than help them in Jordan.
> ...


That heinous genocide hastened the creation of Israel, and the ethnic cleansing of Palestinians from their land

- See more at: That heinous genocide hastened the creation of Israel, and the ethnic cleansing of Palestinians from their land


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah, we never had 'Hashana ha ba'a b'yerushalayim' in our Haggadot until after WW2........  RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHHHT!


----------



## Roudy (Sep 10, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile your favorite country Iran, and Palestinians like Hamas and Hezbollah are in Syria helping Assad butcher his people more efficiently.   Oh, but it's all Israel's fault.
> ...


Really?  You fell for that Arab bullshit saying one thing in Arabic and lying in English?  Here are you brave Paleshitians fighting for Assad:

CNN ON FRONT LINE WITH PALESTINIANS FIGHTING FOR ASSAD
Frederik Pleitgen, traveling to the front line with al-Assad fighters, reports on fierce fighting in Damascus suburb.
16 Jun 2013

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=yGMdD2Sv-3A&feature=player_embedded&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DyGMdD2Sv-3A%26feature%3Dplayer_embedded]On the front line with al-Assad fighters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy (Sep 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


What are Ethnic Palestinians?  The Arabs never considered themselves "Palestinians" until the 1960's. since prior to 1948 the term Palestinian meant Jew, did the Jews kill themselves?  LOL


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2013)

Aw, bless you for bringing up the issue of Israel's "ethnic cleansing" of the Palestinians.  I too agree this "ethnic cleansing" has to stop.  In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians living in Israel.  And now there are just under 6 million of them left.  Shame on Israel for allowing this to take place.

Population Statistics - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 10, 2013)

Israel, a nation founded in visions of ethnic cleansing and genocide.  "The founder of Political Zionism, Theodor Herzl wrote in his diary in 1895,&#8220;When we occupy the land, we shall bring immediate benefits to the state that receives us.* We must expropriate gently the private property on the estates assigned to us.We shall try to spirit the penniless population across the border by procuring employment for it in the transit countries, while denying it any employment in our own country.The property owners will come over to our side.* Both the process of expropriation and the removal of the poor must be carried out discreetly and circumspectly.&#8221;   ETHNIC CLEANSING: Israeli Practices


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2013)

How about Israel lets all Palestinians with deeds to their land stay in Israel & all those who are just squatters on Israel's land for generations have to go?  Fair enough?





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel, a nation founded in visions of ethnic cleansing and genocide.  "The founder of Political Zionism, Theodor Herzl wrote in his diary in 1895,When we occupy the land, we shall bring immediate benefits to the state that receives us.* We must expropriate gently the private property on the estates assigned to us.We shall try to spirit the penniless population across the border by procuring employment for it in the transit countries, while denying it any employment in our own country.The property owners will come over to our side.* Both the process of expropriation and the removal of the poor must be carried out discreetly and circumspectly.   ETHNIC CLEANSING: Israeli Practices


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 10, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> How about Israel lets all Palestinians with deeds to their land stay in Israel & all those who are just squatters on Israel's land for generations have to go?  Fair enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Around 5 million ethnically cleansed Palestinians ( which includes descendants of the 750, 000 who were ethnically cleansed in 1948)are waiting to return to their homes. Israel continues to violate UN Resolutions and act as a Rogue Nation and deny them the right to return to their homes. WHAT a legacy Israelis leave their children with, a nation founded on genocide and ethnic cleansing! So, today Israel denies the right to return to 5 million Palestinians, made refugees by Israeli ethnic cleansing,  and Israel denies entry to refugees from Syrias civil war. Showing the world what being an Israeli is!


----------



## Roudy (Sep 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > How about Israel lets all Palestinians with deeds to their land stay in Israel & all those who are just squatters on Israel's land for generations have to go?  Fair enough?
> ...


Ha ha ha.  What a NUTJOB. 

In 1947 a total of around 900,000 Arabs who never called themselves Palestinians but started to in 1967, lived in today's Israel AND Jordan.  Israel had abut 300,000 and Jordan around 600,000.  

Yet today there are 2 million Palestinians living inside Israel as Israeli citizens, another 3 million in the West Bank and Gaza combined, and according to NUTJOB here, another 5 million of ETHNICALLY CLEANSED PALESTINIANS waiting in the wings elsewhere.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2013)

Man oh man!  That is some "ethnic cleansing" job Israel is doing to the Palestinians.  And did you know that I learned from Sherri that Israel is also stealing "Palestinian land" even though it was Israel's land long before there were any "Palestinians"?  Very cleaver those Zionists.  Heh Heh!





Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 10, 2013)

Estimates vary of the number of Palestinians refugees displaced from within what became the borders of Israel in 1948. In 1949, the United Nations Conciliation Commission put the number at 726,000; the newly-established United Nations Relief and Works Agency subsequently put the number at 957,000 in 1950. The Israeli government has in the past suggested numbers as low as 520,000, while Palestinian researchers have suggested up to 850,000.Regardless of the specific number, it is clear that around 80% of the Palestinians resident within what became Israel were forcibly displaced by the creation of the Jewish state. Of these, approximately one-third fled to the West Bank, another third to the Gaza Strip, and the remainder to Jordan, Syria, Lebanon or farther afield.TABLE 1: Distribution of UNRWA-Registered Refugees by District of Origin (June 1992)In 1967, another 300,000 Palestinians fled from the West Bank and Gaza, to Jordan (200,000), Syria, Egypt and elsewhere. Of these, approximately 180,000 were first-time refugees ("displaced persons"), while the remainder were 1948 refugees uprooted for the second time.Estimates put the worldwide Palestinian population at over 8 million today. In January 2010, UNRWA data showed some 4,766,670 refugees registered in its "area of operation" (West Bank, Gaza, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon).     Palestinian Refugees: An Overview


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2013)

Isn't it just awful Sherri how the Arab countries made so many Palestinians refugees?  Do you think maybe the Palestinians were used as pawns by their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries?  And why oh why does Israel allow the Palestinians to stay instead of helping them return back to their indigenous homelands?  Shame on israel!

F L A M E : Those "Palestinian Refugees": Who are they, what is the real story?


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 10, 2013)

What's awful is how the l'il sherrithing refuses to even read anything that didn't come off of one of her 'approved' webstains......


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2013)

True.  However that is what makes her so much fun to play with.  





MHunterB said:


> What's awful is how the l'il sherrithing refuses to even read anything that didn't come off of one of her 'approved' webstains......


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 10, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Isn't it just awful Sherri how the Arab countries made so many Palestinians refugees?  Do you think maybe the Palestinians were used as pawns by their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries?  And why oh why does Israel allow the Palestinians to stay instead of helping them return back to their indigenous homelands?  Shame on israel!
> 
> F L A M E : Those "Palestinian Refugees": Who are they, what is the real story?



Israel could help relieve that suffering by allowing back some refugees.

But we all know by now that the suffering of non-Jews, is NOT Israel's problem.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh now I get it.  The surrounding Arab countries left their Palestinians as refugees & Israel should take in the rest of them to save them from their own Arab brothers.  Hey how about Israel also provide the Palestinians with a fine Jewish education as well?  Wouldn't that win over the Palestinians to love Israel?




Hoffstra said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it just awful Sherri how the Arab countries made so many Palestinians refugees?  Do you think maybe the Palestinians were used as pawns by their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries?  And why oh why does Israel allow the Palestinians to stay instead of helping them return back to their indigenous homelands?  Shame on israel!
> ...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 10, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Oh now I get it.  The surrounding Arab countries left their Palestinians as refugees & Israel should take in the rest of them to save them from their own Arab brothers.  Hey how about Israel also provide the Palestinians with a fine Jewish education as well?  Wouldn't that win over the Palestinians to love Israel?



oh, you want the Palestinians to love Israel?

you can start by NOT stealing their land!!!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 10, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Isn't it just awful Sherri how the Arab countries made so many Palestinians refugees?  Do you think maybe the Palestinians were used as pawns by their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries?  And why oh why does Israel allow the Palestinians to stay instead of helping them return back to their indigenous homelands?  Shame on israel!
> 
> F L A M E : Those "Palestinian Refugees": Who are they, what is the real story?



UN agencies keep statistics on the Palestinian refugees, no need to resport to Zionist Hasbara sites.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2013)

Right back to peg one you go.  I hate modern day land thieves & will never support them.  So please educate me as to when Israel's ancient land, before there were any Palestinians, became this "Palestinian land" that you claim Israel is stealing.  Bless you for helping me see the truth.





Hoffstra said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh now I get it.  The surrounding Arab countries left their Palestinians as refugees & Israel should take in the rest of them to save them from their own Arab brothers.  Hey how about Israel also provide the Palestinians with a fine Jewish education as well?  Wouldn't that win over the Palestinians to love Israel?
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2013)

Right back to peg one you go.  I hate modern day land thieves & will never support them.  So please educate me as to when did Israel's ancient land, before there were any Palestinians or Muslims, become this "Palestinian land" that you claim Israel is stealing.  Bless you for helping me see the truth.





Hoffstra said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh now I get it.  The surrounding Arab countries left their Palestinians as refugees & Israel should take in the rest of them to save them from their own Arab brothers.  Hey how about Israel also provide the Palestinians with a fine Jewish education as well?  Wouldn't that win over the Palestinians to love Israel?
> ...


----------



## toastman (Sep 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it just awful Sherri how the Arab countries made so many Palestinians refugees?  Do you think maybe the Palestinians were used as pawns by their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries?  And why oh why does Israel allow the Palestinians to stay instead of helping them return back to their indigenous homelands?  Shame on israel!
> ...



According to this nutcase, every source that isn't a anti-Israel source like PressTV, mondoweiss etc..... is a Zionist Hasbara source .. 

I simply don't understand how one person alone can make so many stupid comments. It really just amazes me !  How are we NOT supposed to think that Sherri a loon ?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 10, 2013)

toastman said:


> According to this *nutcase,* every source that isn't a anti-Israel source like PressTV, mondoweiss etc..... is a Zionist Hasbara source ..
> 
> I simply don't understand how one person alone can make so many stupid comments. It really just amazes me !  How are we NOT supposed to think that *Sherri a loon *?



and you have the chutzpah to complain about personal attacks.

you fucking hypocrite POS!!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 10, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Right back to peg one you go.  I hate modern day land thieves & will never support them.  So please educate me as to when Israel's ancient land, before there were any Palestinians, became this "Palestinian land" that you claim Israel is stealing.  Bless you for helping me see the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In 1947, Jews owned only 6% of the land, it has mostly all been stolen from Palestinians since then. That is recorded in UN documents.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In 1947, Jews owned only 6% of the land, it has mostly all been stolen from Palestinians since then. That is recorded in UN documents.



you're forgetting that the other 94% of the land wasn't all privately owned.

some of it was, but much of it was state land controlled by the British, formerly controlled by the Ottoman govt.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Right back to peg one you go.  I hate modern day land thieves & will never support them.  So please educate me as to when Israel's ancient land, before there were any Palestinians, became this "Palestinian land" that you claim Israel is stealing.  Bless you for helping me see the truth.
> ...



Land holding patterns had also changed considerably. From the 650,000 dunums held by Jewish organizations in 1920, of the total land area of 26 million dunums, the figure at the end of 1946 had reached 1,625,000 dunums - an increase of about 250 per cent*144/ and Jewish settlement had displaced large numbers of Palestinian Arab peasants. Even so, this area represented only 6.2 per cent of the total area of Palestine and 12 per cent of the cultivable land.*145/*- See more at:    The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Land holding patterns had also changed considerably. From the 650,000 dunums held by Jewish organizations in 1920, of the total land area of 26 million dunums, the figure at the end of 1946 had reached 1,625,000 dunums - an increase of about 250 per cent*144/ and Jewish settlement had displaced large numbers of Palestinian Arab peasants. Even so, this area represented only 6.2 per cent of the total area of Palestine and 12 per cent of the cultivable land.*145/*- See more at:    The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)



The largest district of Palestine, the Beersheba district which took up almost 35% of Palestine, was 85% public land.

not Arab private property.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2013)

So where are we?  We agree that Israel's land existed before any Muslims or Palestinians.  And that Jews owned 6 percent of the land & Palestinians owned none.

Holy mackeral!  You bring up an excellent point.  Is it actually possible the Palestinians have been stealing Israels land by squatting on it for generations???





Hoffstra said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > In 1947, Jews owned only 6% of the land, it has mostly all been stolen from Palestinians since then. That is recorded in UN documents.
> ...


----------



## CMike (Sep 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> The answer to one question up there is no.  No Arab nation is going to come to the aid of any Israeli or Jew.  The best we can hope from any Arab nation is an agreement not to try to annihilate Israel, Israelis, or Jews.
> 
> But kudos to the Israelis for doing a decency in the middle of a giant indecency.  It is the reason Israel is worthy of our friendship and support.



Heck I doubt they would come to the aid of their fellow arabs.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 10, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > In 1947, Jews owned only 6% of the land, it has mostly all been stolen from Palestinians since then. That is recorded in UN documents.
> ...



Your map illustrates the land publicly owned. It does not change what I said, Jews only owned 6% of the land in 1947.


----------



## toastman (Sep 10, 2013)

But now they own all the land that is entitled Israel


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your map illustrates the land publicly owned. It does not change what I said, Jews only owned 6% of the land in 1947.



what percent of the land was owned by Arabs?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 10, 2013)

toastman said:


> But now they own all the land that is entitled Israel



yeah, if you're ok with stealing private property.

this is why people hate Israel and Israelis.


----------



## toastman (Sep 10, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > But now they own all the land that is entitled Israel
> ...



I'm not talking about the West Bank. I mean what is shown as Israel on a map


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes!  And the Palestinians owned NONE.  So tell us when & from where did all these hoards of Palestinians come from to squat on Israel's land?





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 11, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> So where are we?  We agree that Israel's land existed before any Muslims or Palestinians.  And that Jews owned 6 percent of the land & Palestinians owned none.
> 
> Holy mackeral!  You bring up an excellent point.  Is it actually possible the Palestinians have been stealing Israels land by squatting on it for generations???
> 
> ...



No, what we established is Jews only owned 6% of the land
 Most was owned by Arabs.


----------



## CMike (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Your map illustrates the land publicly owned. It does not change what I said, Jews only owned 6% of the land in 1947.
> ...



That's the price of starting wars.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 11, 2013)

Here I come reading about a nice gesture of our people towards Syrian children, and all I can find is hateful bashing exchange.

Mature.

Why can't people just say, 'Nice, let's all try doing something for those kids in Syria' and then STHU?!


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 11, 2013)

Truly I feel sorry for the innocent Syrian children who are the victims of their own people.  And I am so proud of Israel for helping them in Jordan.  Is there ANYONE who cares to condemn Israel for that?





Lipush said:


> Here I come reading about a nice gesture of our people towards Syrian children, and all I can find is hateful bashing exchange.
> 
> Mature.
> 
> Why can't people just say, 'Nice, let's all try doing something for those kids in Syria' and then STHU?!


----------



## Lipush (Sep 11, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Truly I feel sorry for the innocent Syrian children who are the victims of their own people.  And I am so proud of Israel for helping them in Jordan.  Is there ANYONE who cares to condemn Israel for that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No but there are those who will probably say that the only reason Israel helps those children is to have "clear access" to their organs.

We heard THAT so many times before.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 11, 2013)

Such thinking would be a prime example of Palestinian mentality.





Lipush said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Truly I feel sorry for the innocent Syrian children who are the victims of their own people.  And I am so proud of Israel for helping them in Jordan.  Is there ANYONE who cares to condemn Israel for that?
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 11, 2013)

Did you know that according to Palestinians & their supporters "Israel is stealing 'Palestinian' land"?  And yet when I ask to learn when it happened that Israel's ancient land became this "Palestinian land" that Israel is stealing, all the Palestinian supporters either change the subject or just suddenly disappear.  Why is that?




MJB12741 said:


> Such thinking would be a prime example of Palestinian mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 11, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Did you know that according to Palestinians & their supporters "Israel is stealing 'Palestinian' land"?  And yet when I ask to learn when it happened that Israel's ancient land became this "Palestinian land" that Israel is stealing, all the Palestinian supporters either change the subject or just suddenly disappear.  Why is that?



so its impossible for anyone but Jews to own land in Palestine?

wow!  racist fascism exposed.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 11, 2013)

toastman said:


> But now they own all the land that is entitled Israel



no dumbass, you don't get to steal private property and then give the land to other civilians for free.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 11, 2013)

Let's hear it from the horse's mouth:

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=r1l5mRP_fzw]Hamas minister : The Arabs Are Aliens In The Land Of Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 11, 2013)

Israel, didn't help any Syrian children in Jordan.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that according to Palestinians & their supporters "Israel is stealing 'Palestinian' land"?  And yet when I ask to learn when it happened that Israel's ancient land became this "Palestinian land" that Israel is stealing, all the Palestinian supporters either change the subject or just suddenly disappear.  Why is that?
> ...


No, it's called what happens when you invade a country with the intent to destroy it, and then get your butt kicked.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 11, 2013)

Roudy said:


> No, it's called what happens when you invade a country with the intent to destroy it, and then get your butt kicked.




The Palestinians didn't invade anyone's country, you filthy pig.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Israel, didn't help any Syrian children in Jordan.


Who's killing the Syrian children?  Assad?  Guess who's helping him kill more Syrian children?  Those beloved Palestinians.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNRnrs4yOSY]VIDEO SYRIAN REBELS FIGHT PRO ASSAD PALESTINIANS CCTV News - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 11, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Who's killing the Syrian children?  Assad?  Guess who's helping him kill more Syrian children?  Those beloved Palestinians...



Hamas is supporting the rebels, against the wishes of Iran, you stupid idiot.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's called what happens when you invade a country with the intent to destroy it, and then get your butt kicked.
> ...


Sure they did.  What do you think happened in 1967?  Palestinains sided with their Arab brethern and five Arab nations in attacking Israel.  They lost.  Deal with it.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Who's killing the Syrian children?  Assad?  Guess who's helping him kill more Syrian children?  Those beloved Palestinians...
> ...


Bullshit.  They are fighting with Assad and telling everybody they aren't.  Iran has told them if they stop supporting Assad they stop getting money and weapons.  These videos tell the truth.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGMdD2Sv-3A]On the front line with al-Assad fighters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 11, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sure they did.  What do you think happened in 1967?  Palestinains sided with their Arab brethern and five Arab nations in attacking Israel.  They lost.  Deal with it.



The Palestinians didn't invade Israel in 1967.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sure they did.  What do you think happened in 1967?  Palestinains sided with their Arab brethern and five Arab nations in attacking Israel.  They lost.  Deal with it.
> ...


Asked and answered.  They sided with their Arab brethern in attacking Israel.

Didn't work out?  Too bad.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 11, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Bullshit.  They are fighting with Assad and telling everybody they aren't.  Iran has told them if they stop supporting Assad they stop getting money and weapons.  These videos tell the truth.



bullshit?

wanna bet?

if I post proof that Hamas is indeed helping the rebels and NOT Assad, you leave the forum for a week.  

you game?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit.  They are fighting with Assad and telling everybody they aren't.  Iran has told them if they stop supporting Assad they stop getting money and weapons.  These videos tell the truth.
> ...


Up yours jockstrap.  Then who are those people helping Assad?  Oh wait, lemme guess, they're Mossad agents.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 11, 2013)

So true.  What the Arab countries did to the Palestinians to make them refugees is hard to forgive.  But not as hard to forgive as Israel making peace offerings to the Palestinians, building a security fence & conceding land to them so they can remain in Israel.





Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sure they did.  What do you think happened in 1967?  Palestinains sided with their Arab brethern and five Arab nations in attacking Israel.  They lost.  Deal with it.
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Israel, didn't help any Syrian children in Jordan.



Actually, it did.

Where is your proof it didn't?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 12, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> So true.  What the Arab countries did to the Palestinians to make them refugees is hard to forgive.  But not as hard to forgive as Israel making peace offerings to the Palestinians, building a security fence & conceding land to them so they can remain in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Israel attacked Egypt in 1967 and took more land in Palestine and forced more Palestinians from their lands, making more Palestinians refugees.


----------



## toastman (Sep 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > So true.  What the Arab countries did to the Palestinians to make them refugees is hard to forgive.  But not as hard to forgive as Israel making peace offerings to the Palestinians, building a security fence & conceding land to them so they can remain in Israel.
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 12, 2013)

Isn't it just awful Sherri?  Do you think maybe Egypt made a bad mistake joining with the rest of the surrounding Arab countries to annihilate Israel in the 67 war?  





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > So true.  What the Arab countries did to the Palestinians to make them refugees is hard to forgive.  But not as hard to forgive as Israel making peace offerings to the Palestinians, building a security fence & conceding land to them so they can remain in Israel.
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 12, 2013)

Is there ANYONE who doesn't feel proud of Israel for this humanitarian act to help save the innocent children of a sworn enemy country?  


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/06/w...nd-to-syrias-wounded.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## Jos (Sep 13, 2013)

They are treating wounded rebels and their families, thats part of the deal they agreed on, they could just do it and say nothing, but no, the israelis want some publicity from it, cynical bastards


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 13, 2013)

Your comment is a perfect example of Palestinian mentality.  When Israel helps suffering Syrian children, the victims of their own people, the Israelis are ''cynical bastards."  And if Israel did nothing at all, it would be because Israel wants them all dead.





Jos said:


> They are treating wounded rebels and their families, thats part of the deal they agreed on, they could just do it and say nothing, but no, the israelis want some publicity from it, cynical bastards


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 14, 2013)

Israel is doing humanitarian work by helping the wounded, suffering & displaced Syrian children in Jordan.  

May both sides of Sunni Syrian terrorists reign victorius in massacring each other, until there are none.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 14, 2013)

Israel isn't helping any Syrians in Jordan.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 14, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Israel is doing humanitarian work by helping the wounded, suffering & displaced Syrian children in Jordan.
> 
> May both sides of Sunni Syrian terrorists reign victorius in massacring each other, until there are none.



But spare the children.  And may they grow up in a society that does not hate the rest of the world, most especially Israel, and that does not worship Allah by offering him human blood sacrifices of their presumed enemies. And that sees virtue in compassion and peace instead of being totally focused on bringing the entire world under the authority of Allah as they understand him.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 14, 2013)

Let us hope the Syrian children victims will see the truth that their enemies are not the USA &/or Israel, but their own people.  What is going on in Syria supports the wisdom of Golda Meir who said "when the Arabs learn to love their own children more than they hate us, then there will be peace."  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!




Foxfyre said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is doing humanitarian work by helping the wounded, suffering & displaced Syrian children in Jordan.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Sep 14, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Israel is helping any Syrians in Jordan.



huh??


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 14, 2013)

toastman said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is helping any Syrians in Jordan.
> ...


Be patient, Toast. Miss Hoffstra can't afford an upgrade on that diesel powered Big Lots computer she's using.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 14, 2013)

toastman said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is helping any Syrians in Jordan.
> ...



typo


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 15, 2013)

Truly a magnificent act of peace for Israel to help save the lives of children who's country is Israel's sworn enemy.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Truly a magnificent act of peace for Israel to help save the lives of children who's country is Israel's sworn enemy.



what is Israel doing to help Syrian children in Jordan?


----------



## Jroc (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Truly a magnificent act of peace for Israel to help save the lives of children who's country is Israel's sworn enemy.
> ...



Now Israel is responsible for Syrian children in Jordan?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Now Israel is responsible for Syrian children in Jordan?



he and others are claiming that Israel is helping Syrian refugee children in Jordan.

I'd like to know how.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Now Israel is responsible for Syrian children in Jordan?
> ...



Not their problem


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Not their problem



no, the suffering of non-Jewish children in another country is not Israel's problem.

but people here are claiming that Israel is doing something for them.

which appears to be false.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > israel has a border with syria, can the refugees seek safe haven there??
> ...



The failure to take in refugees shows lack of Humanity.


----------



## toastman (Sep 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



LOL. So even when ISrael treats wounded Syrians, paid for by the Israeli taxpayer, the Israel haters will still find something to bitch about !


----------



## Hollie (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is doing humanitarian work by helping the wounded, suffering & displaced Syrian children in Jordan.
> ...



Spare the children is a noble and common sense admonition. Sadly though, in some Islamic circles, any talk of bringing a life not imbued with hate and derision is seen as confirmation of their fantastical notions of the imposition of a _imperialistic, neoconservative hegemony_, (throwing in _blood for oil_, _Zionist agenda_, or a _Halliburton_ will earn you extra points).

In so much of the islamist Middle East, lives are dedicated to protecting regimes like Assads Syria, Irans Hizzbollocks and to protecting the blood feud that pits sunni vs. shia and sunni/salafi/wahabbi vs. everyone else.

So, its back to the madrassah for those youthful future splodeydopes in Palestine, Iraq and across the islamist Middle East who aren't going to teach themselves the art of hate.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The failure to take in refugees shows lack of Humanity.



Israel will give them medical treatment, but they must go home.

Too much of a danger they will threaten the Jewish demographic majority.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes, sunni-boy. 

You're again stalking me through thread after thread using negative rep and your vile comments to "get even". 

Why not man-up and defend yourself in an open forum. As we've seen on so many occasions, you're incapable of defending you position and are thus left to flaccid, juvenile attacks.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 15, 2013)

Several links have been posted on this thread showing Israel's good deeds in helping the innocent Syrian children who are the victims of their own people.  You have a choice.  You can scan through the thread & learn the truth or you can avoid it & just stay ignorant.  





Hoffstra said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Now Israel is responsible for Syrian children in Jordan?
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The failure to take in refugees shows lack of Humanity.
> ...



Odd how you're not addressing the lack of any measurable effort on behalf of the gulf states to do.... well... anything at all.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Odd how you're not addressing the lack of any measurable effort on behalf of the gulf states to do.... well... anything at all.



millions of refugees have been taken in by Syria's neighbors.

...except Israel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Not their problem
> ...



No.  Reports I am getting directly from friends in Israel is that it is true.  It has always been true of Israel who shows compassion to the innocent and vulnerable whoever they are.

Via Reuters two days ago:



> NAHARIYA, Israel, Sept 13 (Reuters) - Not a hundred miles from Damascus, a Syrian rebel lies in a hospital bed, an Israeli sentry at the door. Nearby a Syrian mother sits next to her daughter, shot in the back by a sniper.
> 
> What started this year as a trickle is now a steady flow of Syrians, scores of civilians and fighters wounded in the civil war and being discreetly brought across the Golan frontline into Israel - a country with which Syria is formally still at war.
> 
> ...



And this amidst reports in the Jerusalem Post and others that Israel does not want Assad to lose to the Syrian rebels.  They prefer the devil they know, even though he is sworn to destroy them, to the even more radical fundamentalist militant Islamists who would likely take over power if Assad is toppled.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> No.  Reports I am getting directly from friends in Israel is that it is true.  It has always been true of Israel who shows compassion to the innocent and vulnerable whoever they are.
> 
> Via Reuters two days ago:
> 
> ...





how many refugees is Israel letting in?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Odd how you're not addressing the lack of any measurable effort on behalf of the gulf states to do.... well... anything at all.
> ...



I can understand your insensate need to vilify Israel, but the fact is, Israel is assisting. 

Why has the war gone on as long as it has with the neighboring Arab states doing nothing?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > No.  Reports I am getting directly from friends in Israel is that it is true.  It has always been true of Israel who shows compassion to the innocent and vulnerable whoever they are.
> ...



I doubt any records of that are being kept as Israel is trying to protect the people they are treating from being found out and therefore cruelly murdered when they return home.  But what does it matter?  The evidence is clear that Israel is taking wounded refugees, even fighters from the group Israel hopes does not win the civil war.  Don't look now my friend, but this is something to commend and not condemn Israel for.  And this is in spite of the fact that Israel does not want the rebels to win even though Assad is reported to have said things like this as recently as June 2013:



> Syrian President Bashar Assad was quoted by Lebanese paper Al Akhbar as saying that he is serious about opening a new front against Israel, Israel Radio reported on Monday.
> 
> The Syrian president reportedly said his attack on the Golan Heights will be more extensive than a random firing of rockets at the enemy. Syria's attack will be well thought out and planned, and it will be lengthy and influential, he said.
> 
> http://www.jpost.com/Breaking-News/Assad-says-hes-serious-about-attacking-Israel-316005


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Israel isn't helping any Syrian children in Jordan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The Gulf States, well they are arming the Rebels, sending Jihadists to Syria, fueling the fires of war!


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 15, 2013)

Are you daft?  Israel cannot take in Syrian refugees.  You see, Syria is a sworn enemy of Israel & has no peace agreement with Israel.  That is why Israel is helping the Syrian children in Jordan.  

Now then, if Israel was doing to their children what Syria is doing to their children, would Syria take in Israeli children to help save their lives?  





Hoffstra said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > No.  Reports I am getting directly from friends in Israel is that it is true.  It has always been true of Israel who shows compassion to the innocent and vulnerable whoever they are.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Israel isn't helping any Syrian children in Jordan.



Yes, they are.  And what are YOU doing to help Syrian chldren anywhere?



> Israeli officials are present in Jordan working to assist Syrian refugees, Deputy Minister Ayoub Kara revealed on Thursday.
> 
> Speaking at a conference in Jerusalem, Kara said that he had representatives in Jordan making efforts to assist children and infants who have been injured in the Syrian militarys ongoing violent crackdown throughout the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...





American jihadists are also going to Syria.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Israel isn't helping any Syrian children in Jordan.
> ...







this is one damn dubious article.

which Israeli humanitarian organizations are helping Syria refugees in Israel?

none of them are named.  There is no evidence there is any official Israeli govt mission in Jordan to help Syrian refugees.

looks more like its just an individual effort by Israeli Druse, not an official Israeli govt. operation.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> American jihadists are also going to Syria.



more than 50% of the rebels are Jihadists, Islamists, and other Muslim extremists.

which is why Obama's and AIPAC's support for the rebels very, very troubling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



I suspect sir, that any source that doesn't fit your personal ideology, prejudices, and bigoted bias would be 'dubious' to you.  I cannot go into detail lest I compromise their safety, but I know first hand of people working with Israelis to provide assistance to the innocent in this conflict no matter who they are.  And my check is n the mail to help with the relief efforts so to speak.

You are quick to point fingers and first accuse Israel of doing nothing, and then, when you were shot down on that, to accuse Israel of not doing enough.  And when you get shot down on that, oh well, the problem is with the source!!!  I'm sure you can find sources to rebut my source you seem so sure of yourself about that.  (not)

Such unsupportable hatred for a people or nation is totally foreign to me.  I ask you again, what have YOU done to help the Syrian children?  Israel is at least doing what they can for people in a country sworn to wipe Israel off the face of the Earth.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I suspect sir, that any source that doesn't fit your personal ideology, prejudices, and bigoted bias would be 'dubious' to you.  I cannot go into detail lest I compromise their safety, but I know first hand of people working with Israelis to provide assistance to the innocent in this conflict no matter who they are.  And my check is n the mail to help with the relief efforts so to speak....



anonymous internet posters can make all the claims they like.  

There is no hard evidence of Israeli humanitarian organizations working in Jordan to help Syrian refugees.

There is no hard evidence of official Israeli govt. activities in Jordan to help Syrian refugees.

The only thing we do know is true, is that Israel is treating injured Syrians in the Golan, and then sending them home.

Everything else appears to be false or unsubstantiated rumors.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2013)

By the way, if any of ya'll DO want to help out the Syrian refugees, most especially the children, both UNICEF and World Vision are accepting contributions for their hands on relief efforts.  I'm sure there are also other worthy charities who are hands on in this matter.

And as an aside, Hoffstra not only chooses not to accept anything that doesn't fit his hatred of Israel, but he doesn't read well either.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, if any of ya'll DO want to help out the Syrian refugees, most especially the children, both UNICEF and World Vision are accepting contributions for their hands on relief efforts.  I'm sure there are also other worthy charities who are hands on in this matter.



I'd love to, but I am currently spending hundreds of dollars on medical care for my own family members.


----------



## Alfalfa (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> By the way, if any of ya'll DO want to help out the Syrian refugees, most especially the children, both UNICEF and World Vision are accepting contributions for their hands on relief efforts.  I'm sure there are also other worthy charities who are hands on in this matter.
> 
> And as an aside, Hoffstra not only chooses not to accept anything that doesn't fit his hatred of Israel, but he doesn't read well either.



Questioning dubious media reports equates to anti-semetism?

And the beat goes on...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2013)

A few more sources for those who don't have an unrealistic hatred of Israel and who can read.  (One or two might even be satisfactory to Hoffstra?)



> Total Funds Raised: $200,191.00
> Some 6.8 million people in Syria are in need of aid and over 1.6 million people have fled to the nearest countries due to the devastating effects of Syrias civil war. In Jordan alone, nearly 500,000 refugees have crossed the border seeking safety and that number could double by the end of 2013. Fifteen JCDR member organizations have come together to form the Jewish Coalition for Syrian Refugees in Jordan in order to educate and inform its membership about this humanitarian crisis.
> 
> Thus far, the Coalition has awarded grants to:
> ...





> COMMENTARY | Tom Gross, a Middle East analyst, offers a remarkable report, with an embedded video from an Israeli TV news station, of a largely unknown outside of the region clandestine operation being conducted by ordinary Israelis to help Syrian refugees.
> 
> The way it works is that Israelis, taking food and other supplies donated by Israeli super markets, infiltrate into Jordan, where many Syrian refugees from the fighting in their home country, have found themselves. Then they travel to various refugee camps and other places where Syrians have found themselves to provide aid and comfort to a people who are Israel's traditional enemies.
> 
> ...





> With newly confirmed Secretary of State John Kerry visiting Israel next week, and President Obama due there next month, what might a Prime Minister do to defuse and distract from the frustrating impasse on the Palestinian track? Enter (or better, exit) Syria.
> Over the weekend, Israeli soldiers along the border took in seven wounded Syrians for medical treatment. Israeli officials said this was a one-off event and will not be repeated. Just as I was preparing to post this column, however, I saw initial reports that Israel plans a field hospital along the border to treat Syrian refugees without technically admitting them into Israel.
> Shai Franklin: Can Israel Aid Syrian Refugees?





> The Lebanese government could not convince even one donor to pay a single cent toward the estimated half a billion US dollars needed to provide humanitarian relief to Syrian refugees in Lebanon. The alternative: a credit fund management by the World Bank. This entails several risks and could end up as a loan adding to the public debt  or worse.
> 
> None of the donors would grant funding to the Lebanese government directly. This is due to their experience following the July 2006 Israeli war against Lebanon and the destruction of the Nahr el-Bared Palestinian refugee camp in 2007.Caretaker Prime Minister Najib Mikati is fully aware that donor reluctance to fund the government's plan to aid Syrian refugees is not only determined by the current political crisis over a new government and Hezbollah's participation. It is also related to the institutional dimension of the Lebanese government's handling of the refugee situation since the beginning of the Syrian crisis in March 2011.
> http://english.al-akhbar.com/node/16460





> On Sunday, an Israeli army patrol discovered 7 Syrians, who have been wounded as a result of the conflict in Syria, near the Israeli-Syrian border in the region of the Golan Heights.
> 
> After the Israeli servicemen gave the Syrians first aid, the Syrians were sent to a hospital in the Israeli city of Tsfat. One of them is in a critical condition.
> 
> ...





> Israel is supposed to be the worlds most genocidal nation, and the worst violator of human rights. In order to labour under thsi misconception, you have to ignore a lot of news stories. Here are some news stories to ignore if you want to continue to demonise Israel.
> 
> The Algemeiner English edition reports that Israel has been quietly treating injured Syrian refugees. Amazingly enough, the World Health Organisation has managed to condemn Israel without noting the constructive role that it has played during the Syrian civil war.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

still no evidence of Israel doing anything for Syrian refugees in Jordan.


----------



## Alfalfa (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> still no evidence of Israel doing anything for Syrian refugees in Jordan.



The jewish media/PR machine is working overtime to turn sows ears into silk purses.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> still no evidence of Israel doing anything for Syrian refugees in Jordan.



I still say that it must be something in the water you guys drink that creates that severe a reading dysfunction.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > No.  Reports I am getting directly from friends in Israel is that it is true.  It has always been true of Israel who shows compassion to the innocent and vulnerable whoever they are.
> ...



How many Syrians are seeking refuge in Israel?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> How many Syrians are seeking refuge in Israel?



The Palestinians ask Israel to allow Palestinian refugees in Syria to come to the West Bank.

Israel said NO.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > How many Syrians are seeking refuge in Israel?
> ...



Israel has many good reasons not to take in Arab refugees.  What is Lebanon's excuse?

This map shows the size of Israel relative to the Arab world.  Surely any reasonable person would recognize a whole lot more room for refugees in places other than Israel.  Yet most of those countries won't take them.  Why?






Israel covers roughly 8,000 sq miles  with a population just under 8 million with 21% of the people being Arab.  263 miles long - between 9 and 71 miles wide - it would fit into the State of Florida eight times.  Yet the Israel haters expect Israel to accept the problems of the entire world while expecting nothing of its far larger neighbors.

Here's a map of the entire Middle East including the non-Arab countries allied with the Arab ones:


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > How many Syrians are seeking refuge in Israel?
> ...



So you claim:  where's your source on that, an dhow do we know that 'source' is trustworthy?


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 15, 2013)

Palestinians are not Syrians, are they?  So how are they 'refugees'???  If either Assad or the rebels are messing with the Palestinians in Syria - then the Pals should take that up with the UN, as that constitutes war crimes.....Where is AI and HRW in all of this?


----------



## Alfalfa (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



As if this means anything.

Zionists are shameless.


----------



## toastman (Sep 15, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



Oh shut the hell up! 
Unbelievable you Israel haters. Even when Israel takes in hundreds of wounded Syrians to be treated , paid for by the Israeli taxpayer, you guys find something to complain about. What a joke !
BTW, why aren't you criticizing the Arab countries for not taking in Syrian refugees ?


----------



## toastman (Sep 15, 2013)

Even if Israel DID take in Syrian refugees, the Israel haters would find some other reason to shit on Israel, that's for damn sure !


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Palestinians are not Syrians, are they?  So how are they 'refugees'???  If either Assad or the rebels are messing with the Palestinians in Syria - then the Pals should take that up with the UN, as that constitutes war crimes.....Where is AI and HRW in all of this?



Most of the Syrian Palestinians, as well as the Palestinians living in other countries, are those who fled from Israel in the 1940's when Arab countries were amassing to attack and destroy Israel.  They expected to return after the deed was done, but as those of us with some history education know, that didn't work out for them.  Israel defeated all comers then and again in 1967 and then understandably did not allow those who fled to return.  Now in 2013, most of the 'refugees' have never lived anywhere other than their host countries, but they are still labeled refugees and many are severely discriminated against and restricted in their current countries.

The descendants of those Palestinians who did not flee Israel remain as Israelis with all privileges and benefits of citizenship EXCEPT that their representation on the Knesset must be less than Jewish Israeli representation and Israel does not require mandatory military sevice from the Arabs who could be forced into firing upon their own families in other countries.  Arabs are not prohibited from joining the Israeli military, however.

Only by retaining a subsantial Jewish majority in Israel can Israel hope to survive.  Once there is an Arab majority, it is almost certain that the Jews will be driven out or exterminated and Israel will become one more Arab country amongst all those now sworn to exterminate Israel.

And this makes it even more remarkable that Israel is providing humanitarian aid for people from countries that are sworn to destroy Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2013)

mhunterb said:


> hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > foxfyre said:
> ...



millions!


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 15, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...


You, my friend, seem to be clueless. And out of your league here.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> mhunterb said:
> 
> 
> > hoffstra said:
> ...


Why can't you take 'em in, Christian?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Israel has many good reasons not to take in Arab refugees.  What is Lebanon's excuse?
> 
> This map shows the size of Israel relative to the Arab world.  Surely any reasonable person would recognize a whole lot more room for refugees in places other than Israel.  Yet most of those countries won't take them.  Why?
> 
> Israel covers roughly 8,000 sq miles  with a population just under 8 million with 21% of the people being Arab.  263 miles long - between 9 and 71 miles wide - it would fit into the State of Florida eight times.  Yet the Israel haters expect Israel to accept the problems of the entire world while expecting nothing of its far larger neighbors...



Lebanon has taken in more than 500,000 Syrian refugees, even though it is 50% the size of Israel, you dumbass.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > still no evidence of Israel doing anything for Syrian refugees in Jordan.
> ...


 Yup...anti semetism is a mental illness.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yup...*anti semetism *is a mental illness.



anti-what????


----------



## Roudy (Sep 15, 2013)

Shadap Nazi boy.  Did you miss this from the initial post, or in addition to being an illiterate dumbass are you also blind?

Israelis Help Syrian Refugees | United with Israel

Israeli officials are present in Jordan working to assist Syrian refugees, Deputy Minister Ayoub Kara revealed.
Speaking at a conference in Jerusalem, Kara said that he had &#8220;representatives&#8221; in Jordan making efforts to assist children and infants who have been injured in the Syrian military&#8217;s ongoing violent crackdown throughout the country.
It is the first time that Israelis are known to be working in Jordan to help Syrian refugees.
Kara, a Druse member of the Likud Party, said that one of the people he sent to Jordan was his bureau chief, who was working alongside representatives from Israeli humanitarian organizations.
&#8220;They are in Jordan trying to help people who have been hurt in Syria,&#8221; he told The Jerusalem Post, confirming that the representatives he was referring to were Israeli citizens.


----------



## toastman (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yup...*anti semetism *is a mental illness.
> ...



So you're a grammar Nazi as well as an every day Nazi?? Interesting ... 

What a fookin loser you are


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Shadap Nazi boy.  Did you miss this from the initial post, or in addition to being an illiterate dumbass are you also blind?



listen you Zionist Nazi, none of these so-called Israeli humanitarian groups in Jordan have been named.

so your claim is false, Herr Eichmann.


----------



## toastman (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Shadap Nazi boy.  Did you miss this from the initial post, or in addition to being an illiterate dumbass are you also blind?
> ...



Who the fook cares what you Irish ass thinks ??

Go take a shot oh whisky and shutup, now how bout them apples???


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

toastman said:


> So you're a grammar Nazi as well as an every day Nazi?? Interesting ...
> 
> What a fookin loser you are



wow, you're soo horny for me!

give me $5 and I'll please that ass.  



now, do YOU got any info on the Israeli groups in Jordan?

of course not.  Its a lie.


----------



## toastman (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > So you're a grammar Nazi as well as an every day Nazi?? Interesting ...
> ...



Your lack of capital letters to start your phrases....Reminds me of someone..

Why don't you come clean leprechaun boy ???


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

toastman said:


> Who the fook cares what you Irish ass thinks ??
> 
> Go take a shot oh whisky and shutup, now how bout them apples???



Jesus, TWO obsessive anti-Hoffstra posts in a row?

you're seeing a whole team of psychiatrists aren't you?







.......now go find some evidence that any Israel humanitarian groups are in Jordan, before you beg your daddy for $5 so I'll please that ass of yours.


----------



## toastman (Sep 15, 2013)

Common now, come clean......you can do it....you ain't fooling anyone ...

Who were you before Hoffstra ?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

toastman said:


> Your lack of capital letters to start your phrases....Reminds me of someone..
> 
> Why don't you come clean leprechaun boy ???



ok Toasty, your obsession with me is getting a little out of hand.

so I'm gonna have to put you BACK on Ignore until you can calm down and stop begging me to please that ass.

while I'm ignoring you, you can try to find some info about these so-called Israeli humanitrian groups working in Jordan.

you can Paypal me that $5 if you still need that sweet lovin', sugar.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Shadap Nazi boy.  Did you miss this from the initial post, or in addition to being an illiterate dumbass are you also blind?
> ...


Only to a Hamasshole named Jockstrap.  Meanwhile Palestinians are helping Assad kill more Syrian children, nice going Palestianans:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNRnrs4yOSY]VIDEO SYRIAN REBELS FIGHT PRO ASSAD PALESTINIANS CCTV News - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V25Ug6JsReI]Palestine loves Dr Bashar Al Assad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Only to a Hamasshole named Jockstrap.  Meanwhile Palestinians are helping Assad kill more Syrian children, nice going Palestianans:



Hamas is helping the rebels.

Hamas: Political, financial ties with Iran worsened over Syria war - Middle East Israel News | Haaretz


----------



## toastman (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Your lack of capital letters to start your phrases....Reminds me of someone..
> ...



That's what I thought Irish Nazi boy !

You ain't got no balls. Put me on ignore, because you're scared I'm gonna expose you for who you are and get you EXPELLED ! 

Good night loser. !

BTW, you never denied being Irish, that doesn't look good for you


----------



## Roudy (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Only to a Hamasshole named Jockstrap.  Meanwhile Palestinians are helping Assad kill more Syrian children, nice going Palestianans:
> ...


Then who are those people in the video fighting against the rebels?  Oh wait, let me guess.  They're Joooos from the Mossad.  Ha ha ha.  You're pathetic.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Then who are those people in the video fighting against the rebels?  Oh wait, let me guess.  They're Joooos from the Mossad.  Ha ha ha.  You're pathetic.



translation:

"Roudy is too unintelligent and unsophisticated to comprehend that some Palestinians are supporting Assad while Hamas is supporting the rebels".


----------



## Roudy (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Then who are those people in the video fighting against the rebels?  Oh wait, let me guess.  They're Joooos from the Mossad.  Ha ha ha.  You're pathetic.
> ...


Sure sure.  Whatever you say.  "Some", my ass.  

By the way, exactly what are "some" Palestinians doing in Syria, shooting and killing Syrians?  Who sanctioned this fighting force to be imported and fight for Assad?  

Righto.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sure sure.  Whatever you say.  "Some", my ass.
> 
> By the way, exactly what are "some" Palestinians doing in Syria, shooting and killing Syrians?  Who sanctioned this fighting force to be imported and fight for Assad?
> 
> Righto.





oh look, even the Jerusalem Post says that Hamas is on the side of the rebels.

'Military wing of Hamas training Syrian rebels' | JPost | Israel News


----------



## Roudy (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sure sure.  Whatever you say.  "Some", my ass.
> ...


Is that your way of answering my question?  Who sanctioned these Palestinians to go into Syria and shoot and kill Syrians?  

Your article is just a BS way for the Palestinians to save "face" for their close relationship with Assad all these years, including helping him kill his own people.  In fact, they were one of the biggest pro Assad forces, mobilizing thousands to go into Syria to kill civilians.  You see they're so good at this, even the Iranians brought them in during the Iranian revolt in 2009. 

Who do they think they're kidding?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Is that your way of answering my question?  Who sanctioned these Palestinians to go into Syria and shoot and kill Syrians?
> 
> Your article is just a BS way for the Palestinians to save "face" for their close relationship with Assad all these year, including helping him kill his own people.
> 
> Who do they think they're kidding?  Ha ha ha.



Palestinians didn't have to "go" into Syria.

They have been there ever since Israel expelled them in 1948.

funny how you're still denying that Hamas supports the rebels and has lost a ton of aid from Iran because of this.

I guess you're very confused when events don't fit your narrow-minded view of how the world works.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is that your way of answering my question?  Who sanctioned these Palestinians to go into Syria and shoot and kill Syrians?
> ...


Your fake outrage isn't working.  Palestinians have been Assad's croonies for a long time.  Assad imported some while others were there.  Thousands were fighting for Assad when the uprisings started and Palestinians have Syrian children's blood on their hands.  

Now that the entire world is outraged by Assad's behavior, after all these years of being Assad's bitch, they come out with this bullshit "hey, he's not our friend no more.  I don't know this guy."  Ha ha ha.

Yeah sure.  Get lost.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Your fake outrage isn't working.  Palestinians have been Assad's croonies for a long time.  Assad imported some while others were there.  Thousands were fighting for Assad when the uprisings started and Palestinians have Syrian children's blood on their hands.
> 
> Now that the entire world is outraged by Assad's behavior, after all these years of being Assad's bitch, they come out with this bullshit "hey, he's not our friend no more.  I don't know this guy."
> 
> Yeah sure.  Get lost.



get lost?

you want me to get lost?

make me, little boy.  







....tell us again that Hamas is supporting the rebels.  It makes me giggle.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has many good reasons not to take in Arab refugees.  What is Lebanon's excuse?
> ...



So you also have a geography deficiency along with your reading comprehension problem?   Lebanon is significantly larger in land area than Israel and has a smaller population even with all the Syrian refugees .  A pity you didn't know that.  (you dumbass as I believe you put it?)

It is true that Lebanon has taken in a lot of refugees from the Syrian conflict and every one of them was sent to existing Palestinian refugee camps where Palestinian refugees have been forced to live since 1948.  Most of the Palestinians living there today were born there.  They live in abysmal conditions and enjoy no benefits as citizens of Lebanon.  And Lebanon is no longer accepting Palestinian Syrian refugees.

Hezbollah, who are the ruling authority in Lebanon, is allied with Assad.  Israel is not.  Both Assad and Hezbollah are on record as wanting Israel wiped from the face of the Earth.  The refugees should be their problem, not Israel's.

And kudos to Israel for providing humanitarian aid just the same for the innocent victims from Syria.  I guarantee you that neither Assad nor Hezbollah would do that for an Israeli.  More likely they would cut their throats.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2013)

Who cares whether there are Palestinians supporting Assad or Palestinians supporting the  Rebels? There are a lot of other people from many different nations doing both? They are in general  no better or worse than the rest of the outsiders involved there. And the fact is many Palestinians have lived as refugees in Syria and have ties there. They have a lot more business being involved with matters there than many of the others do.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Palestinians belong in Palestine.  Their living conditions as refugees in squalor outside of Palestine are all attributable to Israel who unlawfully keeps them from their lawful homes.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> So you also have a geography deficiency along with your reading comprehension problem?   Lebanon is significantly larger in land area than Israel and has a smaller population even with all the Syrian refugees .  A pity you didn't know that.  (you dumbass as I believe you put it?)...



https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/is.html

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/le.html


Lebanon is 10,400 sq. km with a population of 4.1 million, not including the 550,000 Syrian refugees.

Israel is 20,770 sq. km with a population of 7.7 million.

now, who is the dumbass?  You are.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So you also have a geography deficiency along with your reading comprehension problem?   Lebanon is significantly larger in land area than Israel and has a smaller population even with all the Syrian refugees .  A pity you didn't know that.  (you dumbass as I believe you put it?)...
> ...



Okay, I'll apologize on the square miles.   I did misread kilometers for miles for Lebanon and it is roughly half the size of Israel in land area.   So you win the points for that one.  But I'll defend all my other facts.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Not their problem
> ...



Their Arab brothers have 100s of billions of dollars in oil money let them do something .the Jews will help heal the injured, but Israel's resources should be geared towards Jewish immigrants, not Arab.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Their Arab brothers have 100s of billions of dollars in oil money let them do something .the Jews will help heal the injured, but Israel's resources should be geared towards Jewish immigrants, not Arab.



I agree, that Jews should worry about Jews, Christians should worry about Christians, and Muslims should worry about Muslims.

When Jews complain to me that the Christians of the world didn't do enough to help the Jewish victims of the Third Reich, I tell that the same thing.

"sorry Jews, but helping Jews is not the concern or problem of Christians".


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> mhunterb said:
> 
> 
> > hoffstra said:
> ...


Why not have your church sponsor some of these refugees?  Other churches have done so when it comes to unfortunate refugees.   Meanwhile, dig deep down into your pocket and tell your fellow churchgoers to support UNICEF.

These next few days will be critical for the children of Syria.

Heightened tensions and increased violence threaten the safety of thousands of children. UNICEF is pre-positioning supplies like bottled water, purification tablets, hygiene kits and blankets, but despite the outpouring of support by many of you, UNICEF faces a 40% gap in the funding needed to respond in Syria.

Please help &#8211; this is a crucial moment for hundreds of thousands of children.

https://secure.unicefusa.org/site/D...peal_091513&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=usf

Since I wrote last week, UNICEF donors have given a remarkable $188,916 for the children of Syria. It's an amazing response and recognition that these children need our support and love.

Please share the note below with your friends and family &#8211; every donation helps.

Caryl


----------



## Jroc (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Their Arab brothers have 100s of billions of dollars in oil money let them do something .the Jews will help heal the injured, but Israel's resources should be geared towards Jewish immigrants, not Arab.
> ...



The resources are with the Arabs, but of course people like you think it's all about the Jews


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Their Arab brothers have 100s of billions of dollars in oil money let them do something .the Jews will help heal the injured, but Israel's resources should be geared towards Jewish immigrants, not Arab.
> ...



Sorry Hoffstra, but this Christians cares about Christians.  And Jews.  And Buddhists.  And Hindus.  And Taoists.  And Muslims.  And Atheists.  All people.  The Jews in Israel and the U.S. are doing what they reasonably can to help the most helpless and wounded and needy among the Syrians as are Christians around the world.  Why?  Because it is who we are.  What we are.  And it doesn't matter if most Muslims, including Syrian rebels, would not lift a finger to help us under the same circumstances.  We don't do it so they will love us or help us.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 15, 2013)

Jroc said:


> The resources are with the Arabs, but of course people like you think it's all about the Jews



The Arabs are hosting millions of Syrian refugees.


----------



## toastman (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's a question for the ages. Had their been a civil war in Israel that caused many Israelis to be refugees, would any of the Arab states take them in ?


----------



## Jroc (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The resources are with the Arabs, but of course people like you think it's all about the Jews
> ...



The Arabs can easily absorb the whole country if it were necessary


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> mhunterb said:
> 
> 
> > hoffstra said:
> ...



And no doubt you have copious and reliable documentation of this assertion.......


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey diaper man, stick this up your Irish ass:  Heh Heh.

Syrian in Israeli hospital: ?Most fighters know they will get good care here? | JPost | Israel News


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 15, 2013)

Is there ANYONE who isn't thankful to Israel for saving the lives of so many innocent Syrian victims of their own people?

Syrian in Israeli hospital: ?Most fighters know they will get good care here? | JPost | Israel News


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Is there ANYONE who isn't thankful to Israel for saving the lives of so many innocent Syrian victims of their own people?
> 
> Syrian in Israeli hospital: ?Most fighters know they will get good care here? | JPost | Israel News


Sherri?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > mhunterb said:
> ...



The UN confirms there are millions of Syrian refugees. They do not buy into Zionist Hasbara


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Is there ANYONE who isn't thankful to Israel for saving the lives of so many innocent Syrian victims of their own people?
> 
> Syrian in Israeli hospital: ?Most fighters know they will get good care here? | JPost | Israel News



I think only Zionists are pushing that lie. I do not accept lies as truth. Let us look at the falsity in the statement further. We are expected to believe Israel  is out there pouring all their resources into saving lives of Syrian victims. A lie, they will not even offer sanctuary to refugees who number in the millions. Second lie, lies in labelling all the refugees as victims of Syrians. So many foreign mercanaries and forces, to include the CIA and Mossad, contribute to the suffering in Syria.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2013)

June 20, 2013

Backstory: Mossad Operating Out of Algeria and Tunisia Recruiting Spies and Islamic Fighters

Israel&#8217;s spy agency, Mossad, is recruiting Algerian young men to send them to Syria to help the other foreign-backed terrorists in the fight against the Syrian people and government, an Algerian newspaper revealed on Wednesday.Informed sources, who asked to remain anonymous, told the Algerian daily, al-Fajr, that the activities of Salafi groups in the country are under the supervision of Mossad, and these groups coax the Algerian young men into getting involved in what they call as &#8220;Jihad in Syria&#8221; and includes killing civilians and increasing insecurity in the country.The sources said that the Salafi groups in Algeria are in direct contact with their religious fellows in Tunisia, and also receive different financial and military aid from Qatar.   Backstory: Mossad Operating Out of Algeria and Tunisia Recruiting Spies and Islamic Fighters | StratRisks


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> June 20, 2013
> 
> Backstory: Mossad Operating Out of Algeria and Tunisia Recruiting Spies and Islamic Fighters
> 
> Israels spy agency, Mossad, is recruiting Algerian young men to send them to Syria to help the other foreign-backed terrorists in the fight against the Syrian people and government, an Algerian newspaper revealed on Wednesday.Informed sources, who asked to remain anonymous, told the Algerian daily, al-Fajr, that the activities of Salafi groups in the country are under the supervision of Mossad, and these groups coax the Algerian young men into getting involved in what they call as Jihad in Syria and includes killing civilians and increasing insecurity in the country.The sources said that the Salafi groups in Algeria are in direct contact with their religious fellows in Tunisia, and also receive different financial and military aid from Qatar.   Backstory: Mossad Operating Out of Algeria and Tunisia Recruiting Spies and Islamic Fighters | StratRisks


Have you considered the possibility that there are good and valid reasons why Michael Vail is relegated to offering his conspiracy theories on podcasts for "Blacklisted Radio", whatever the hell that is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > June 20, 2013
> ...



Those are questions Israel's shills pose . Their handlers teach them to never deal with issues, just attack sources.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Let's be honest, Sherry. While the web can be a valuable source for research and information, it can also be a playground for conspiracy theorists and others who we can describe as... how shall we say... "less than discriminating",  types who "scour the bowels"


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Those are questions Israel's shills pose . Their handlers teach them to never deal with issues, just attack sources.



So, this would provide you the perfect opportunity to offer some corroborating evidence for the conspiracy theory being floated.

Some corroborating evidence?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Meanwhile the Palestinians are out there helping Assad kill more Syrian children. 

How compassionate. LOL


----------



## Roudy (Sep 16, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there ANYONE who isn't thankful to Israel for saving the lives of so many innocent Syrian victims of their own people?
> ...


Speaking of mercenaries, the Palestinians comprise the biggest mercenary force that is killing Syrians for Assad.  

The fake outrage of an anti Semite. 

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=rNRnrs4yOSY]VIDEO SYRIAN REBELS FIGHT PRO ASSAD PALESTINIANS CCTV News - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 16, 2013)

Israel is the most compassionate country in the region.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 16, 2013)

Excellent point Sherri.  Isn't it jut awful how Israel started this Syrian civil war & made "millions" of Syrians refugees?  Please excuse me while I go tell my neighbors.




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 16, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



The Palestinians have always done shit like this, just like when they helped Saddam rape and pillage Kuwait.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 16, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


And when they were imported by Iran to brutalize its people during the 2009 uprisings. Iranians will never forget that.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 16, 2013)

Some things never change.  Palestinians are their own worst enemy.




Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 16, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Some things never change.  Palestinians are their own worst enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are really good at being on the wrong side of history.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 16, 2013)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I didn't even know about that, Palestinians are just mercenary thugs.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ya gotta love 'em for all the laughs they give us.  Palestinians are not too bright.  They don't even know the first law of the hole --- When you're already in one, STOP DIGGING!




Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Some things never change.  Palestinians are their own worst enemy.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 16, 2013)

There is a lot of internet chatter re Israel giving material assistance to the Syrian rebels as is apparently Saudi Arabia.   That would include the Mossad recruiting Algerian fighters for the opposition story Sherri pulled off a consistently anti-Israel site.

The largest supplier of arms to the Syrian rebels seems to be the tiny nation of Qatar, though my instincts are telling me to be careful what I swallow as fact here.  So far nobody has gone on the record with any of this stuff and the motive to skew the details is strong on all sides.  Israel denies direct involvement though it is heavily involved in providing relief to Syrian refugees as previously discussed.

Rationale for Israel assisting Syrian rebels:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4KB3dCCEXU]Mossad vs Assad 'Syrian rebels ally of Israel intelligence' - YouTube[/ame]

Summary of commentary in the video:  Israel is alarmed and doing what it can to prevent Assad from transferring illegal war materials to Hezbollah and other enemies of Israel.  It would prefer a less well organized and competent al Qaida to be in control in Syria, which is the likely outcome if the rebels prevail, than to leave Assad, sworn enemy of Israel, funneling more destructive power to Israel's enemies.

But internet chatter suggesting Israel conducted airstrikes inside Syria isn't being picked up by any mainstream media and is being denied by Israeli authorities:

Syrian rebels hint Israel behind attack on missile cache | JPost | Israel News


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 16, 2013)

Israel is not involved in the Syrian civil war nor in Egypts internal struggles.  No matter what Israel does or does not do, the Arabs in general & Palestinians in particular will blame Israel for their failures & internal massacres of their own people.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 16, 2013)

I am just thankful & proud of Israel for helping to heal & save the lives of thre innocent Syrian children who are the victims of their own people.  Who isn't?





MJB12741 said:


> Israel is not involved in the Syrian civil war nor in Egypts internal struggles.  No matter what Israel does or does not do, the Arabs in general & Palestinians in particular will blame Israel for their failures & internal massacres of their own people.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 17, 2013)

Did you hear the latest from Sherri?  You see, Israel is now sentencing innocent Palestinians to prison, because they were born Palestinians.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here it is---

Lipush 

What did they do?

Sherri

They were born Palestinian. 






MJB12741 said:


> Did you hear the latest from Sherri?  You see, Israel is now sentencing innocent Palestinians to prison, because they were born Palestinians.


----------

